# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Link me Llaffer

## bakolaz

Σημερα το μεσημερι εκανα προσπαθεια να πετυχω λινκ απο το μπαλκονι μου με Llaffer.Η προσπαθεια στεφθηκε απο επιτυχία (σε αντιθεση με άλλες ημέρες) και το λινκ ήταν αρκετά καλό (στα 11mbps). Προσπαθώ να βρω τον Άρη αλλά δεν μπορώ μπας και κανονίσουμε να κάνουμε μόνιμο το λινκ αυτό με σκοπό να μπουν και τα παιδιά από εκεί στο τμήμα του δικτύου που λειτουργεί ήδη.

Άρη αν διαβάσεις το post αυτό επικοινώνησε το συντομότερο μαζί μου. Επίσης σε επικοινωνία που είχα με τον cp μου είπε ότι μπήκε και αυτός client στον Llaffer με επιτυχία. 

Για να δούμε.....  ::

----------


## cp

Στον Llaffer είμαι μέσα( awmn-14) , βέβαια το σήμα δεν είναι άριστο αλλά απότι είπαμε με τον Αρη, η grid που έχει στο awmn-14 είναι στραμμένη γενικώς ανατολικά. Γιαυτό την πιάνω και εγώ και ο bakolaz που απέχουμε μεταξύ μας 1,7 Km.

----------


## akou

Βλέπω πλέον (με το firmware 2.55 ::  το awmn-14. Που να κάνω ping να δω τι γίνεται; Παρεπιπτόντως είμαι ο node 493 3,9km μακριά και η cantenna μου τυχαία κοιτάει προς τα εκεί (αλλού σημαδεύει για ανάκλαση)

Αργύρης - Link me too, LLaffer!

----------

